# Battery Chargers



## ProDiCaL (14/1/14)

Hi guys once again im seeking the advice of those experienced vapors. 
Im looking a a trust fire battery charger that is capable of charging 4 batteries. I know this is a odd question but here are my reason in my home 2 of use are quite avid vapors but are not quite fond of the 18650 modes in both the SVD and the VAMO V5. So we plan on buying a few 18350 batteries but now comes the question of where to get a larger charger as the 18350 run low relatively fast for the amount of vaping time. So if possible where could i get my hands on such a device 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (14/1/14)

@ProDiCaL, have just seen on this thread that Vapeking should have Intellichargers (Nitecore) soon, if I'm not mistaken. Those are good chargers, used by the many vapers, myself included. They have sliders so can take any size battery.


----------



## TylerD (14/1/14)

i had a trustfire charger. What a load of crap. After the fifth charge, the lights screwing around. I them forgot it at a place in Bela Bela. When I got home, I got myself an Efest Luc.
http://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/1311..._18500_18650_26650_charger_FREE_SHIPPING.html
Best investment I have made. This thing is awesome. Charges like a mofo.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/1/14)

Matthee said:


> @ProDiCaL, have just seen on this thread that Vapeking should have Intellichargers (Nitecore) soon, if I'm not mistaken. Those are good chargers, used by the many vapers, myself included. They have sliders so can take any size battery.




That is correct Matthee


----------



## ProDiCaL (15/1/14)

Thanx @Matthee just checked the post of new stock, eagerly awaiting for the new stock to arrive so I can buy myself on of those bad boys 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## umzungu (16/1/14)

Got my nitecore from here: http://NiteCoreSA.co.za

absolutely amazing service : highly recommended vendor

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (16/1/14)

awaiting my charger intelicore i2 from NitecoreSA should arive today 

but also waiting on VapeKing to get the LUC chargers in so i can grab one of those too


----------



## ProDiCaL (17/1/14)

Going to order the i4 charger on Monday thanx for the site advice


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ProDiCaL (3/2/14)

Just received my i4 today already working full steam ahead thanx for advice







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------

